# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Mình về quê không có mạng, xài usb 3G được không nhỉ?

## BichNgoc101

em chào các bác ạ. tình hình em đang là sv, hè này về quê mà chưa biêt mạng mẹo thế nào. lắp mạng chung điện thoại thì hao lắm, ở quê có 1,2 tháng mà lắp đặt mã hết hơn 1tr. em tính xài usb3 g, nhưng chưa biết dung cái này sao nữa. các bác tu vấn giúp em với ạ.

----------


## giacnguvang

uh! theo mình nên dùng mạng 3g của viettel vì vùng phủ sóng rộng, nhưng hình nhứ nó không có gói cước trọn gói. vinaphone có gói cước trọn gói, nhưng không biết ở quê bạn có 3g của vinaphone không? vậy bạn tuy cơ ứng biến nhé! không mua cái usb 3g dùng được tất cả các mạng cũng được.

----------


## honglinh

híc. cái vụ này giống mình ghê? mà usb 3g có xài cho máy destop đươc không nhỉ?

----------


## accxaydung

được chứ miễn sao bạnở nơi dễ bắt sóng của mạng bạn dùng là đươc

----------


## ilgod

dùng usb 3g đi bạn, mình đang dùng nè, của thằng vinaphone. cước của nó cũng rẻ

----------


## hoangthikd

bạn về quê thì phải dùng của viettel mới có mạng, mà viettel đang khuyến mại giảm giá usb đó còn 780k usb 7.2 thì phải giá chưa khuyến mại của nó hơn 1 triệu cơ 
http://vio.com.vn/home/khuyen-mai/3/trang0.htm

----------


## phuongnam

tất nhiên là xài đc rồi bạn.ở đâu cũng xài đc hết á.

----------


## Minhpham.mng

viettel đang khuyến mại dung lượng sử dụng cho từng gói cước bạn đăng kí đó, cả giảm giá usb nữa bạn mua nhanh không hết hạn khuyến mại

----------


## thuyvt123

mình về quê có lẽ dùng mạng của viettel là khỏe nhất đấy bạn nhỉ

----------


## banhmysaigon

> em chào các bác ạ. tình hình em đang là sv, hè này về quê mà chưa biêt mạng mẹo thế nào. lắp mạng chung điện thoại thì hao lắm, ở quê có 1,2 tháng mà lắp đặt mã hết hơn 1tr. em tính xài usb3 g, nhưng chưa biết dung cái này sao nữa. các bác tu vấn giúp em với ạ.


tớ đang dùng usb3g của viettel nè, nhưng mà mua cái 7.2 khuyến mại còn 780k rồi đi bẻ khóa để dùng cả 3 mạng ạ :"> về quê thì sài viettel cho khỏe còn rớt mạng này thì dùng mạng kia

----------


## seobravolaw

dùng ngon 3g mà .......đăng kí gói cước là dùng ngon ..........làm lấy cái cáp nối từ đt với lap là ngon lành cành đào ngay
mình cũng toàn làm thế khi ở nơi ko có mạng

----------


## bao245

dùng 3g tiện đi đâu cũng có mạng nhất là laptop mỗi thàng cũng chỉ hết 100k ( đấy là ko download gì ạ :">)

----------


## giasuvietmy

không biết dùng một tháng chỉ lướt web nghe nhạc và chat bình thường ko down gì thì hết bao nhiêu nhỉ, nó lại mấy trăm thì có mà ...

----------


## baothanh12345

cũng tùy thôi, mà nhiều khi ở quê chưa có sóng 3g, nó vào qua đường 2g tuy gọi là vào được nhưng cũng như không.
dung lượng nó có báo về cả, mà nếu nghe nhạc thì hơi bị phí [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## HSCompany

em về quê cần mạng chủ yếu là lướt web thôi ạ chứ bình thường cần down gì thì down lúc mạng dây chứ down 3g chắc chết, mà em thấy mọi người nói không hiểu sao mạng 3g down load nhanh lắm đúng ko ạ

----------


## quyend832

pác ơi!
cẩn thận nhé mạng 3g tính cước cao lắm đó
nhất là viettel. 1 tháng viettel tặng bạn 500mb. tính cuớc 1mb là 1.200đ đó
mình nghĩ bạn nên mua usb xài đuợc 3 mạng đó
về đó có mạng nào thì mua sim khuyến mãi mạng đó mà xài

----------


## dongoclinh

viettel tính cước đắt lắm ạ nhưng mình ở thái nguyên bạn ạ rừng núi lắm chắc dùng được mỗi cái của viettel thôi ạ

----------


## bonbonmedia

mình cũng đang dùng 3g nè một tháng cũng không mất bao nhiêu đâu bằng giá dùng mạng dây

----------


## kevinvu1987

mình nghĩ bạn nên dùng mạng viettel là tốt nhất vì vùng phủ sóng của viettel rộng và tốc độ cũng nhanh và ổn định hơn!giá cả cũng hợp lý hơn. hiện nay viettel cung cấp dv cho cả laptop lẫn desktop do đó bạn không phải lo là máy bàn có dùng được hay ko. hiện viettel đang bán thiết bị là 580k cho loại 3.6mb, và 780k cho loại 7.2mb!
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
hình như là mọi người nói không đúng thì phải? theo mình biết thì ngoài lưu lượng được tặng thì viettel tính cước vượt lên là 65d/mb! không có chuyện tính là 1200đ/mb như bạn nói đâu!

----------


## galuoi92

nhưng nghe nói cái d-com 3g của viettel nó không ổn định đâu.

----------

